# What do you remember about the 80s???



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a thread to share random 80s hodgepodge!

Memorable things to me:

Baby Jessica falling in the well  in 1987...and when she was rescued- it cut into my TGIF showing of Full House

Slap Bracelets

Hot Color crayolas

Puffy Paint clothes

Velcro Punky Brewster shoes

My Teddy Ruxpin!

*Add yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Baby Jessica falling in the well  in 1987...and when she was rescued- it cut into my TGIF showing of Full House_

 
O man! I was totally pist. I loved Full house! ( I got lost in "May Company (before it changed its name to Robinsons May) and I remember thinking "Damnit my parents better come for me or I am gonna miss full house!"

I remember everything you listed. 

Salt water sandals (which I ordered a pair of today for "old school" sake) 

High top L.A Gears with Rhinestones on them. 

Does anyone remember these two shows from the 80s : 
"Small Wonder" With a Robot girl named Vikky, she slept in a wardrobe. Small Wonder
"Out of this world" 
with a girl who could stop time with her fingers, and she talked to her dad thru a large crystal in her room?? hahaha


----------



## meiming (Dec 13, 2007)

NKOTB! (New Kids on the Block) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh man I am sooo guilty of watching all of the above shows and silver spoons and better saturday morning cartoons than is on now  Yes, I was one of those girls with a crush on Zack Morris and on Kirk Cameron (forgot his character name...) That show was Leo Dicaprio's first onscreen debut I believe


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Does anyone remember these two shows from the 80s : 
"Secret Wonder" With a Robot girl named Vikky, she slept in a wardrobe._

 
Yes! It was Small Wonder. I always thought she was the same girl as punky brewster when i was a kiddo haha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 13, 2007)

I found it on youtube ! haha. I watch it now and I'm like " yeah...no.."


----------



## meiming (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_Kirk Cameron (forgot his character name...) That show was Leo Dicaprio's first onscreen debut I believe_

 

Growing Pains  and it was Mike! d'oh....


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 13, 2007)

was it the 80s or early 90s when those jelly sandals were all the rage?

Rainbow Brite, Strawberry Shortcake, Cabbage Patch kids. Alf. I remember Teddy Ruxpin!! And Punky Brewster, Saved by the bell, Kids Incorporated (more 90s I think)

I tend to get a lot of the 80s mixed with the 90s, I can't remember when certain things were in, lol the late 80s-mid 90s were a blur to me.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 13, 2007)

I remember New Edition "Cool It Now," "Mr. Telephone Man"

Iran-Contra Hearings (Oliver North and Fawn Hall) - I was an adolescent watching this stuff.  Yay for C-SPAN now.

21 Jump Street, A-Team, The Facts of Life, The Cosby Show, A Different World, LA Law (love Blair Underwood), Charles in Charge, Family Ties, Amen are some TV shows I remember...


----------



## *KT* (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Does anyone remember these two shows from the 80s : 
"Small Wonder" With a Robot girl named Vikky, she slept in a wardrobe. Small Wonder
"Out of this world" 
with a girl who could stop time with her fingers, and she talked to her dad thru a large crystal in her room?? hahaha_

 
I totally remember those shows!  I used to make a neighbor girl put on her rollerskates and pretend to be my robot.  

Speaking of rollerskates, birthday parties at rollerskating rinks, jelly sandals and bracelets, leg warmers, big hair and bangs that looked like either a bird's nest or a tidal wave.


----------



## Willa (Dec 13, 2007)

I was born in 1980
I remember having brown stuff all over the house
Listening to Thriller's record over and over with my cousin
Fluorescent bike shorts
My L.A Gear, with some frizzy pink and purple thingy on the side
Having the whole babysister club book collection
Arriving home and my father was in the living room installing the Nintendo kit he bought (with the robot and the gun!)
Watching tv in a huge wood frame
Watching ''stories'' in the view master
Drawing in my Pooples and Rainbow brite books
My fathers cousin was dressing like Boy George
I had my Michael Jackson pink t-shirt hahah
Had a huge thing for NKOTB and some group here called Les B.B.
My father had Tiffany's record, I tought she was soooo pretty with her big hair


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 13, 2007)

Charles in Charge!! YES!!! I totally forgot about the books! Babysitters Club. Oh and I loved RL Stine!

Games: Mall Madness, some phone talk game


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 13, 2007)

-Jelly Sandals. 
- Menudo
-Transformers
-Zubilee Zoo!!!
-Trapper Keepers
-Captain Caveman

This is just to name a few.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 13, 2007)

Oooh girls you take me back!  Of course the TGIF line-up rocked!  
I did LOVE Small Wonder, The Wonder Years, and Jem.  
I discovered my slap bracelet was really a metal ruler when the fabric tore and was bummed it wasn't more fascinating.  
I had two cabbage patch kids, which I loved until my first barbie.  
Pop Rocks candy, Chewels gum
Jelly's, neon colored jewelry and clothes
Ponytails on the side of your head and crimped hair
Madonna was my fashion ICON
AND all those neat words like 'rad' and 'psych' and 'totally'


----------



## SuSana (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Charles in Charge!! YES!!! I totally forgot about the books! Babysitters Club. Oh and I loved RL Stine!

Games: Mall Madness, some phone talk game_

 
This really made me LOL!  I had all the Babysitters Club & the game, which ended up being really boring.  And I loved RL Stine!!  But when they came out with the TV show I was too scared to watch.


----------



## Janice (Dec 14, 2007)

Neon LA Gears


----------



## captodometer (Dec 14, 2007)

I was born in 1974, so I remember all of the 80's.  It was a really strange decade!

On the lighter side:

Flashdance
Footloose
parachute pants
Members Only jackets
Panama Jack tshirts
twist-a-beads
rubber bangles
Garbage Pail Kids
jelly shoes
leg warmers
mall hair
blue eyeshadow
neon everything
heavy metal hair bands
non-freaky Michael Jackson
Huey Lewis
Hello Kitty
the Jheri curl
Solid Gold
Betamax vs VHS
MacGyver

And on the more serious side:

AIDS
the Atlanta child murders
end of Iran hostage crisis
Reagan assassination attempt
Iran-Contra
space shuttle Challenger explosion
Black Monday stock market crash
Pan Am 103 (Lockerbie)


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Charles in Charge!! YES!!! I totally forgot about the books! Babysitters Club. Oh and I loved RL Stine!

Games: Mall Madness, some phone talk game_

 
 I love R L Stein and Mall Madness!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 14, 2007)

ha ha h ah! great thread hills! lemme see:

madonna like a virgin hysteria
virgin bands
lace hair bands
jelly sandals
playing records 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



boys with fades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



high top sneakers
teased within an inch of death hair
nintendo
trying to save the princess - super mario brothers game
atari
acid wash jeans (with matching jacket) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thundercats hoooooooooooo!!!!!!
captain caveman
nkotb
janet jackson video with djimon hounsou looking fierce as hell!


i could go on and on


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_acid wash jeans (with matching jacket) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My boyfriends mom had on the worst acid washed jeans the other day. I was like "oh wow.. those are hip.. "


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_ha ha h ah! great thread hills! lemme see:


trying to save the princess - super mario brothers game_

 
Only to find out she was in another castle lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm remembering more stuff:
TV Shows: Under the umbrella tree, Fraggle Rock
My brother had a Gizmo doll from some movie (Gremlins?)
Now again this may be 90s--that Pogo Ball (mine was purple and pink and they looked like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.pogostickusa.com/pogo/ima...ogo%20Ball.jpg
How about Skip It (put your leg in the plastic hole, get the Skip it to swing around and you looked like a goof going down your street?)

Okay this is far too much fun but I have to go study for my final tomorrow! Eeek!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 14, 2007)

omg fraggle rock! how could i forget that! i LOVED that show!!!!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 14, 2007)

Original NES, with Duckhunt, the pad for the olympic games
Kids' Cartoons
My Teddy Ruxpin
My Little Pony
Hair Metal
Jelly Sandals
Slouchy Socks
Slab Bracelets
Those jelly bracelets
Rainbow Brite, I totally wanted to be her.
Strawberry Shortcake
The Lois and Elephant show


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I was born in 1974, so I remember all of the 80's.  It was a really strange decade!

On the lighter side:

Flashdance
Footloose
parachute pants
Members Only jackets
Panama Jack tshirts
twist-a-beads
rubber bangles
Garbage Pail Kids
jelly shoes
leg warmers
mall hair
blue eyeshadow
neon everything
heavy metal hair bands
non-freaky Michael Jackson
Huey Lewis
Hello Kitty
the Jheri curl
Solid Gold
Betamax vs VHS
MacGyver

And on the more serious side:

AIDS
the Atlanta child murders
end of Iran hostage crisis
Reagan assassination attempt
Iran-Contra
space shuttle Challenger explosion
Black Monday stock market crash
Pan Am 103 (Lockerbie)_

 
Footloose is a movie that was good.  I love the Kia car commercial spoof of the solo dance sequence!!  When someone pours water over him while he is sitting on the chair...too funny.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember the news stories as well..


----------



## imoutofit (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, this thread took me back to the good old days of Aquanet, dripping wet jerry(sp) curls, neon everything, and when TGIF was still worth staying home for.  Heheh, do any of you guys remember the music video for "We Are the World"?


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

It was hot to wear black bicycle shorts with the flourescent strip UNDER a jean skirt. with your LA Gears of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or you could have worn your keds!


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 14, 2007)

Hands Across America-both standing on the street and participating, and the song that went along with it.


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Newbie* 

 
_Hands Across America-both standing on the street and participating, and the song that went along with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We did this at my elementary school and we had to learn the song in music class.

Wow, this really brings back memories, I am quite fond of the 80's

That was when Saturday morning cartoons were awesome (Rock N' Wrestling, Ghostbusters, Kid Video, anyone remember those?)

Cartoons before school were cool too (Jem, Punky Brewster, Beverly Hills Teens, Moon Dreamers, Glow Worm, Rainbow Brite).

I had Pink Converse Sneakers and Punky Brewster Sneakers, "Layered" hair that would be considered a mullet today, lots of Jelly Bracelets (Glow in the dark too), and  does anyone remember charm necklaces (they were different color plastic chains and you clipped all kinds of plastic charms on them like baby bottles, roller skates, I even had a toilet bowl lol)


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

I loved Michael Jackson soooo much. I had the colorforms and the Barbie doll of him. 
I loved him so much..that my parents had a MJ impersonator at my 4th bday party. I had such bad ADD that as he was singing to me, I got up and walked away lol. Circa...June 1987


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 14, 2007)

oh and sweet valley high books! i was ADDICTED to those!!!!

gawd i really loved the 80's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is bringing back SOO many memories


----------



## captodometer (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I'm remembering more stuff:
My brother had a Gizmo doll from some movie (Gremlins?)_

 
It was Gremlins.  3 rules: Keep him out of the sunlight, never feed him after midnight, and whatever you do, don't get him wet


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 14, 2007)

Do you guys remember charm bracelets?  I loved those!  

My favorite shows were, in addition to those already mentioned:
The Smurfs
Ghostbusters
Perfect Strangers
Alvin and the Chipmunks (can't believe it's being re-released)
Three's Company (partly the 70s but great nonetheless)
The Frugal Gourmet (even tho I was a kid)

Don't forget Debbie Gibson!

The McDonald's Menu song - I tried sooo hard to learn the whole thing!


----------



## captodometer (Dec 14, 2007)

Big Mac
Filet-o-fish
Quarter pounder, french fries
Icy Cokes, thick shakes
Sundaes and apple pies


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

McDonalds Birthday Parties!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember when Chuckie Cheese was called ShowBiz pizza...and they had the same theme song. hahah. Those were the best birfdays! In Chicago we had a knockoff tho called "Ceaserland" from Little Ceasers.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

I had a birthday party at a skating rink... my moms friend made screen printed tshirts, they were hot pink and had a skate on the back and read
 "Gennys 9th birthday! skating Plus!" 

my aunt still has one! hahaha.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow!  You all pretty much covered it.  The only things I can think of that I don't think I saw were colored socks slouched over your jeans, and wearing a T-shirt, and on the side you would wear a circle-type thing that you pulled the shirt through...don't know what they were called


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 14, 2007)

Judy Blume books - Superfudge, Double Fudge, etc.

Gosh, I loved those books!  I wish we could go back in time because man, the 80's ROCKED (in a corny way)...best decade ever!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 14, 2007)

Cheap Gas
Only videos on early MTV
Cheap Broadway show tickets
Eddie Murphy on Saturday Night Live
Cheap clothes on Delancey Street
Sony Walkmans
Technic Turntables
12" remixes
Taana Gardner (Heartbeat)
Chic
Luther Vandross (Rest in peace Luther)
Blondie
Madonna 
Cyndi Lauper
David Bowie
Iman 
The Tom Tom Club
Culture Club ( I loved Boy George)
Diana Ross performing in the rain in Central Park
Diana Ross- I'm Coming Out
Vanessa Williams-She's the only Miss America I can remember
John Lennon's murder outside his home at The Dakota (Rest in Peace John)
Michael Jackson and his brothers at Madison Square Garden
Michael Jackson's Thriller (The Album)
A young and beautiful Whitney Houston
Seeing Marvin Gaye live for the last time at Radio City Music Hall (Rest in Peace Marvin)


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 14, 2007)

My Buddy.. and Kid Sister!
I wanted them but never got one


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG I couldn't remember what the names to those dolls were! YES YES My buddy and kid sister....awwww. Those were my favs.

And Sweet Valley High---my god loved those books, then the tv show came out and though I was prob too young to understand a lot of what they were doing, I love it. Judy Blume....AHHH! This is AWESOME! THanks Hilly!!

As I was going to sleep last night, lol I remembered realllly young shows I watched when I was super young, what like 3-4-5 (this was in the later 80s) and not sure if it was just in Canada--Mr. Dressup. oh and of course Mr. Roger's Neighborhood 
"It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...." LMAO!!!

Hmmm what else. Sharon Lois and Bram tv show  and songs. Of course.
And I was absolutely enthralled with my Minnie and Me tape with cheesy ass songs but I had them memorized....


Oh and ^ I totally remember those little plastic shirt thingys, yep mine was lime green!! not sure if there was a point other than to really make sure you had something to remember the 80s by....
This is fun! lol


----------



## redambition (Dec 14, 2007)

Child of the 80s here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cartoons:
He-Man
She-Ra
Smurfs
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Duck Tales

Music:
The Proclaimers
NKOTB
Michael Jackson's "Bad" album - shamone! 
Billy Joel's Storm Front album 
Aerosmith's "Dude Looks Like a Lady" and "Janie's got a Gun"
Run DMC
Technotronic

Clothes:
Air Jordans
Hyper Colour shirts
Slap Bands
Rah Rah skirts

Books:
BSC
Goosebumps
Anything Paul Jennings

Board games:
Guess Who?
Pop-o-matic Trouble
Pop-o-matic Headache

Random:
the demise of Betamax

I am sure I will remember more and more all night now. I could go on for hours!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought of more toys I loved when I was little (some of these are late 80's early 90's) .. I had a lot of toys as a kid.. (my grandma kind of spoiled me)

-PJ Sparkles (and her little sister) 
-Cherry Merry Muffin
-Little miss Mermaid, she changed colors in warm water
-Chubbles ( I still have mine! he still "chubbles" when I turn out the lights! )
-Couch Potatos ( ugly things!) 
-Dolly suprise Her hair grew when you pulled it out. and went back in when you  pulled her arm up and down.
-Cupcake dolls!! they looked like hard plastic cupcakes, but popped out into a doll
-Go-Go my walking pup
-koosh balls
-Popples!!
-moon dreamer dolls
-Magic Nursery Babys-They were dolls that you put a package thing under water to get it's clothes and find out weather it was a boy or a girl, I got twins! so they sent me another in the mail for free!!!
-sweet secrets, they like.. folded up so you could wear them as a necklace..


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 14, 2007)

oh and kriss kross! jump jump! the mac dad'll make ya, jump jump the daddy mac'll make ya


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

Glow-worm!!

Side Ponytails

Lee Press on Nails

Double Dare and all those rockin Nickolodeon Shows

Stirrup pants

permed hair 

really ugly makeup haha


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 14, 2007)

Let's see...I remember

~Flourescent ANYTHING...Ray Bans anyone?
~Cabbage Patch Dolls
~My Little Pony
~Jelly Shoes...yeah, the toes broke after, like, 5 minutes of wearing, but that didn't stop me from wearing them!
~Side Ponytails...with enormous scrunchies that you had in every color
~Puff-paint Shirts...and when you were bored in class, you peeled the paint!
~Horrible Acid-washed jeans...SEXXXXY!
~Rolled-up jeans with like 3 layers of scrunch socks (different colors, of course) and high-tops...must.wear.every.color.of.the.rainbow...at.o  nce!
~Oversized sweatshirts...(sings, "She's a maaaniac, maaaniac on the dance floor...")
~Massive mall bangs (compliments of Aquanet)
~Frosty blue, aqua, and pink makeup...ummm, ew!
~Those body-heat sensitive shirts
~TGIF - Who didn't love Full House?!
~Hair-bands...loved me some of that!
~NKOTB...need I say anymore?


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 14, 2007)

Salt N' Pepa everyone, with Spinderella!!!


----------



## Odette (Dec 14, 2007)

You guys just about have it covered. I am sitting here laughing like crazy.

How about really wide belts in various colours.


----------



## meiming (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think there was one thing on there i didn't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who else remembers when MTV briefly was shown on network tv before it moved quickly to cable tv, which seems so limited now compared to the hundreds of channels that are around now


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

Do yall remember a drink or something called "Burples" or something? 
Also...Giggles cookies!!!


----------



## Odette (Dec 14, 2007)

Dallas, Dynasty and the Colbys.
Live Aid.
YUPPIES!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_parachute pants
Garbage Pail Kids_

 
Oh lord, I had a red pair of parachute pants.  

I was just reminded of Garbage Pail Kids recently (no freakin' clue why) and I asked this girl I work with if she remembered Garbage Pail Kids and she looked at me like I had two heads.  This must've not been popular everywhere as she'd never heard of them before.  I had a stack of those cards, my mom thought they were the worst thing ever!  I seem to remember the non-sticker side of them being part of a puzzle picture if you managed to actually collect enough of them to form the picture.  

Someone mentioned Debbie Gibson and made me remember "Electric Youth" perfume and how "cool" the bottle was with it's corkscrew shaped tube on the inside.  

Anyone else remember wanting/getting a keyboard?  And who didn't at some point end up playing the melody line from "Push It" on their keyboard?  P-push it real good!


----------



## lara (Dec 14, 2007)

Puffy Paint!


----------



## Briar (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh, there are so many things I remember from the 80s, those were the years of my teens (I was born in 1970) so its all very memorable:

"Frankie Say Relax" 
Durannies
Jelly Shoes
Big poofy bangs
Sweatshirts with the bottom and necks cut out "Flashdance" style
Legwarmers
Wearing multiple bandannas tied around one's ankles with Chuck Taylor All-Stars 
Multiple bandannas tied around just about anywhere
Neon colored acid wash
Finger woven friendship bracelets
O ring bracelets (the more the merrier)
Big, poofy bubble skirts (I wore one of those in a wedding, yikes)
"Members Only" Jackets
The Rat Tail hairstyle (little piece of hair hanging off the back)
Spiral perms

And my favorite look from the 80's: Skinny leg jeans with a big button-down shirt with the neck done up, big sparkly brooch at the neck of the shirt with the collar turned up, hair with enough Aqua-net to single-handedly burn a hole in the ozone in a "new wave" style, paisley lace ankle boots and enough black o-ring bracelets to choke a horse.  (Yes, I dressed like a female version of Duckie from Pretty in Pink).


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 15, 2007)

cool, what a fun thread.  i too was born in the mid 70s so i was into a lot of stuff mentioned.

i was never really a big fan of cartoons, but i do remember watching great space coaster and bozo on wgn when i'd visit my dad.  he also had that atari 2600 game console thing i think?   he had pong and i remember it seemed so hi-tech.  haha  he also had a big huge top-loading vcr.  haha  so many memories.  anyway, here's some other stuff i really liked or remembered:

duran duran
kaepa shoes (the ones with the "K" on the side!) 
different colored hi-top chucks
fingerless lace gloves
lace headbands
plastic charm necklaces
flourescent anything!
holly hobbie
metal lunchboxes
hugga bunch dolls
bubble yum doll (you'd move her arm up and down and she'd blow up a pink balloon.  haha)
black & white jelly bracelets (i'd wear 100 black ones and 12 white ones on one wrist!)

there's a lot more that have already been mentioned and i'm sure i'll think of even more after this now that i've typed it out.  now i'm wishing i could go back in time!  

*now that i thought about it, a couple of these things were from the 70s!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2007)

I just spent all night looking for the name of this doll I had when I was little, she was like a barbie, but with a big head, I still have the doll , and All I had to go off off was "TCFC INC" written on her back..
FINALLY! 
"Lady Lovely Locks!"  I had a TON of lady lovely locks crap .


----------



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been You Tube-ing 80s commercials. It is great! 

YouTube - 1980's Toys R Us Pink Bike Commercial


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 16, 2007)

haha I had a bike like that! a Pink "Huffy" it had streamers on the handlebars.. one day the seat fell off and I ate shit in the middle of the street.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 16, 2007)

Some of the things I remember are:

huge shoulder pads
feather earings
lots & lots of bangle bracelets
Dynasty, Dallas
The Weather Girls ... It's Raining Men
Billy Idol ...  Rebel Yell, Dancing With Myself, White Wedding
The Sugar Hill Gang ... Rapper's Delight
The B52's .... Rock Lobster, Private Idaho
Boy George 
The Ramones
The Kinks
Poison
Bon Jovi
White Snake
Journey
Meatloaf's Paradise By The Dashboard Lights


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 17, 2007)

Memories from the '80s:
A still-clean Manila (LOL)
Madonna
vinyl records (I love those stuff!)
Debbie Gibson
having a really bad perm at 7 years old :O
The Bangles
playing DOS games

I don't really remember all that much because I was still a kid and also had a lot of moving around to different countries so my childhood memories are a bit jumbled.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Dec 19, 2007)

Lets not forget PACMAN candy, novelty cigarettes candy, cool Olympics stickers that came in cheetos, Jem and the Holograms, He-MAN, She-Ra, Voltron, Transformers, Gi Joe, Care Bears, MENUDO, Rubber Bracelets, Baggy Shirts with tights. When Barbie was 20$, Those funny rubber balls with freakish monster look, Punky Brewster High Tops with the coordinated 3 different colored socks to match, Trapper Keepers ( I used to have them)....My goodness those were the days.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 19, 2007)

silly putty!


----------



## Urbana (Dec 19, 2007)

i remember this kind of 'toy' named blandiblu (at least in spain) it was like a disgusting and funny snot (is it the right word?). i loved it!!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

omg..i had slimy stuff like that! It was for Ghostbusters!!


----------



## hrdruian (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I'm remembering more stuff:
TV Shows: Under the umbrella tree, Fraggle Rock
My brother had a Gizmo doll from some movie (Gremlins?)
Now again this may be 90s--that Pogo Ball (mine was purple and pink and they looked like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.pogostickusa.com/pogo/ima...ogo%20Ball.jpg
How about Skip It (put your leg in the plastic hole, get the Skip it to swing around and you looked like a goof going down your street?)

Okay this is far too much fun but I have to go study for my final tomorrow! Eeek!_

 

ahhhhh!!!!  the pogo ball!!!!  no one remembers that!!  we had purple and green one.  i fell off of that thing so many times. we ended up using as something to balence on while in the pool!!!


----------



## Briar (Dec 20, 2007)

More memories from my 80's adolescence:

Roller skating, Centipede, PacMan, Space Invaders, collecting stickers, War Games (the movie), Goonies, knickers, Tom Cruise actually being a young hunk, the Brat Pack, Thriller, Cable TV being a big deal, Smurfs and Care Bears, Jim Henson at his best, spandex, cassettes, feathered roach clips in the hair (maybe a southern thing?), bannana clips, Rubick's Cube.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

LMAO *Rattails* lol


----------



## Urbana (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_LMAO *Rattails* lol_

 

im ashamed to say in spain we still have that. maybe 1% of the population only, but...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 22, 2007)

speak and spells! 

"that is incorrect,  The correct spelling of wolf,  is w-o-l-f , wolf . Now try house"


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 8, 2008)

*My favorites:*


The most coveted cars:  Pontiac Trans Am, Chevrolet Camaro Z-28, Ford Mustang, Chevy Corvette (See a picture of me & my bad boy - 1970's Camaro). 





Note:  I am dressed up to go to a Halloween party as a cat here in my tux looking outfit. ;O  I can't find any other pictures with my favorite car without me in a bathing suit sitting on my car.  I am not brave enough to post those.

Calvin Klein & Jordache jeans
Day of Rock N Roll concerts
Rock tee shirts
Flannel plaid shirts
Anything corduroy 
Roach clips in your feathered hair (No, you didn’t have to smoke.  They were stylish). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Makeup: 
*
Heavy application of foundation.  (No blending necessary). 
Cover Girl powder with the puff in front. (If your makeup didn’t match you skin  perfectly, no one cared ).
Gover Girl blush (This is the one with the highlighter, blush color, and the contour in the container.  I think they still  make this.  You applied this with the brush in the container.  You used that brush till it fell apart).
Eye shadows by Aziza, Maybelline, & Cover Girl  (Use applicator and don’t blend).  
Black pencil eyeliner  (Melt prior to application with you lighter and apply to waterline).
Vivid electric blue mascara by Maybelline.  (That stuff was truly waterproof and sweat proof).
Vivid electric blue liquid eyeliner
Mood lipstick & blush (WHOA!)
Shimmering pale pink or fuchsia lipstick colors



*Not cool in my circle:*

1.  Shaving your head
2.  Alligator shirts (Lacoste shirts)  - Unless, it was in pastel colors for the girls.
3.  Boat shoes  -as known as Penny loafers - (I didn’t go to school with people who wore those shoes.  You would be teased unmercifully for wearing those).  
4   Very baggy jeans. (It was viewed as dumpy looking).
5.  Acid wash jeans in colors.   (Only the denim was cool and not the color ones).
6.  Spiking your hair (People viewed you as really wanting attention).
7.  Violent Punk rock - Who were the Ice Cubes anyway?
8.  Valley Girl talk (You would get  beat up at my school for talking that way).
9.  Trying to copy anything or even playing anything by Madonna (Everyone thought she was trying to hard to sell herself to put it mildly).
10. People running around trying to dance like the lady in Flash Dance



*Hot colors or combos
*
Pink &  Grey (So many people wanted to wear that combo to the prom).
Dark Purple & black
Cobalt blue & black


----------



## Hilly (Jan 9, 2008)

Roach clips in your hair???? LMAO


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Roach clips in your hair???? LMAO_

 
For some odd reason, I can't find an example online. LOL

Description:  It had a very small clip at the top with three thin leather strands that had multi-colored feathers on the end.  The feathers were natural or vibrant shades.  The feathers could be small or big.  

Nearly all the girls had one to match each outfit.   It looked like you had feathers hanging in your long hair from the front view.  When I first saw them, I thought they were very long earrings.  

We wore these to school in our hair, on our leather purses,  book snaps, on our belt loops, as paper clips for book reports, and I saw some hanging on mirrors in the cars.  They were the most popular accessory.  They were everywhere.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 10, 2008)

Fascinating! What will they think of next!


----------



## captodometer (Jan 10, 2008)

I completely forgot breakdancing.  It was so popular they made movies about it.  Who could forget Breakin' 2: Electric Bugaloo


----------



## frocher (Jan 10, 2008)

........


----------



## frocher (Jan 10, 2008)

.......


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, that's it.  They did look like little jumper clamps.  I think Briar knows too.  I saw she posted something of the description too.   Wow, that's it.  I was starting to think it was just my imagination. LOL

I wonder what people would think if I wore that again. LOL


----------



## frocher (Jan 10, 2008)

.......


----------



## Hilly (Jan 10, 2008)

omg....ur right about the creep factor.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

That cartoon chick  on the website looks like she maybe a Super Freak & got her facts wrong.  We weren't hippies and in the 1970's. LOL  I am still interested in the feathers. 

YouTube - Rick James - Super Freak


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

I still have the plastic earrings from my 1st date with my hubby.  They are broken, but I just couldn't part with them.

He gave me a promise ring that I still wear.  I really never hear of anyone getting a promise ring.  Do they do that anymore?


----------



## Briar (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Yes, that's it. They did look like little jumper clamps. I think Briar knows too. I saw she posted something of the description too. Wow, that's it. I was starting to think it was just my imagination. LOL

I wonder what people would think if I wore that again. LOL_

 
Yeah, that was me!  I remember those feathered roach clips from the early '80s when they were given away as cheapie prizes at the county fair midway games, along with rock album art mirrors and misshapen glass soda bottles.  What the heck was with that shit anyway?

I used to wear the clips in my hair (well, me and everyone else in our little red-neck of the woods).

ETA: Rick James LOL!  Now there's a "super freak".  That song was my 3rd grade teacher's favorite.  That was 1978-ish.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Yeah, that was me!  I remember those feathered roach clips from the early '80s when they were given away as cheapie prizes at the county fair midway games, along with rock album art mirrors and misshapen glass soda bottles.  What the heck was with that shit anyway?

I used to wear the clips in my hair (well, me and everyone else in our little red-neck of the woods).

ETA: Rick James LOL!  Now there's a "super freak".  That song was my 3rd grade teacher's favorite.  That was 1978-ish._

 
Oh, yes, I had a few mirrors in my room with rock groups on them & whiskey brands. I had a Garfield poster on my wall too.

I liked Rick James. He had a lot of personality and it showed in his videos.  I love that glitter in his hair.

I think that song - Super Freak was in the 80's.  (1981) 
Street Songs & - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is a great live version of that song too on You Tube.

Of course, M C Hammer put that same beat in the background of the song, "U Can't Touch This", later on. (1990)


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_
High top L.A Gears with Rhinestones on them. 

Does anyone remember these two shows from the 80s : 
"Small Wonder" With a Robot girl named Vikky, she slept in a wardrobe. Small Wonder
"Out of this world" 
with a girl who could stop time with her fingers, and she talked to her dad thru a large crystal in her room?? hahaha_

 

THANK YOU!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 I have been trying to remember the names of these shows for sooo long!!!  Every time I asked someone about them they looked at me like I was crazy and had no idea what I was talking about.  I was beginning to think I had imagined them!

And LA Gears were my absolute favorite!  And fluorescent spandex bike shorts!

Also this may not be from the 80's ( I cant remember exactly) but "You Cant Do That On Television" and that show that was like American Gladiators but it was kids?


----------



## captodometer (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_Also this may not be from the 80's ( I cant remember exactly) but "You Cant Do That On Television" and that show that was like American Gladiators but it was kids?_

 
Both shows are Nickelodeon staples from the 80's.  The gladiators for kids show was called Guts.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_THANK YOU!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I have been trying to remember the names of these shows for sooo long!!! Every time I asked someone about them they looked at me like I was crazy and had no idea what I was talking about. I was beginning to think I had imagined them!

And LA Gears were my absolute favorite! And fluorescent spandex bike shorts!

Also this may not be from the 80's ( I cant remember exactly) but "You Cant Do That On Television" and that show that was like American Gladiators but it was kids?_

 
Yea I so remember all that!And stirrups and also jellies!!!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Oh lord, I had a red pair of parachute pants. 

I was just reminded of Garbage Pail Kids recently (no freakin' clue why) and I asked this girl I work with if she remembered Garbage Pail Kids and she looked at me like I had two heads. This must've not been popular everywhere as she'd never heard of them before. I had a stack of those cards, my mom thought they were the worst thing ever! I seem to remember the non-sticker side of them being part of a puzzle picture if you managed to actually collect enough of them to form the picture. 

Someone mentioned Debbie Gibson and made me remember "Electric Youth" perfume and how "cool" the bottle was with it's corkscrew shaped tube on the inside. 

Anyone else remember wanting/getting a keyboard? And who didn't at some point end up playing the melody line from "Push It" on their keyboard? P-push it real good!_

 
Oh that Electric Youth perfume was nasty!!!Yech.I LOVED my Garbage Pail Kids cards I use to collect stacks of them!Does any body remember that Chill Out body spray?Showbiz Pizza with the bug juice there and I loved my sweet valley high books.Oh I miss the 80's


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_...

I tend to get a lot of the 80s mixed with the 90s, I can't remember when certain things were in, lol the late 80s-mid 90s were a blur to me._

 
*Me, too....me,too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol !

Great thread, this is!
*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Big Mac
Filet-o-fish
Quarter pounder, french fries
Icy Cokes, thick shakes
Sundaes and apple pies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*You are soo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cutey! Your posts always make me smile....& I remember alot of what you do, from the 80's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* Excellent thread to try to guess people's ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_...
As I was going to sleep last night, lol I remembered realllly young shows I watched when I was super young, what like 3-4-5 (this was in the later 80s) and not sure if it was just in Canada--Mr. Dressup. oh and of course Mr. Roger's Neighborhood 
"It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...." LMAO!!!_

 
*OMGoddess! Mr. Roger's Neighborhood....& his piano & his cardigans; he's so soft-spoken.....He's been on for decades! My son watches him now ( & I guess I must admit, so do I...sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sure brings me back!*​...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Oh and ^ I totally remember those little plastic shirt thingys, yep mine was lime green!! not sure if there was a point other than to really make sure you had something to remember the 80s by....
This is fun! lol_

 
*You wrote that so well!..."...not sure if there was a point other than to really make sure you had something to remember the 80s by...."*


*Was PeeWee Herman in the 80's ???*​


----------



## Hilly (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone remember the drink called Burples?


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadow* 

 
_Some of the things I remember are:

huge shoulder pads
feather earings
lots & lots of bangle bracelets
Dynasty, Dallas
The Weather Girls ... It's Raining Men
Billy Idol ...  Rebel Yell, Dancing With Myself, White Wedding
The Sugar Hill Gang ... Rapper's Delight
The B52's .... Rock Lobster, Private Idaho
Boy George 
The Ramones
The Kinks
Poison
Bon Jovi
White Snake
Journey
Meatloaf's Paradise By The Dashboard Lights_

 
*Ooooh, yes!! ( Confession: I *still* love shoulder-pads (but not usually such huge ones as then.) I like the silhouette they give...hourglassy... I've never followed fashion trends too well, I don't think...but I love my clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*The Meatloaf song, tho.....wasn't it earlier than the 80's? It holds a nasty memory for me. I can't bear to listen to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*All the other Music you mentioned, tho...oh, yeah!*



​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 7, 2008)

*Not enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A decade shouldn't *be* so blurry, as the 80's are in my mind...but alot happened... I do remember Mostly Music (New Wave, Punk, (spiked, bright neon hair with aforementioned AquaNet Extra Super Hold)...Blondie! Madonna, as so many have mentioned, & "Like A Virgin" video... *

*Black Lace dresses & the fingerless lace gloves (somebody mentioned...)*

*A semi-hippy boyfriend with a rainbow-colored shirt & his kitty, his Art, his friends, & their friend, James Bong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*In 1983 (?), I dropped a bottle of ketchup on my foot & got cut - still have a scar!  Everything was RED & I was screaming! (I was listening to Kate Bush's LionHeart, then. I know she wasn't too well-known here.....



*
*Kate Bush @ Paradise Place - Discography.*

*exept maybe for Hounds Of Love, (Kate is our Muse)...& lots of other MUSIC!.*
***************************************************  ***********
*Fabulous post. I'm sure I'll be remembering 80's stuff all NIght...*
**************************************************  **
*On a sadder note, aforementioned by another lovely Specktrite ...*
* How sad that so many people became HIV infected*
* in the 80's, including a beloved friend, who became an advocate, a muscle-man, & survived until 2007, with his partner of 20+ yrs...I know he had alot of beautiful 80's memories, too, tho...sigh*... 
*Brian, RIP, may your beautiful soul soar....*

*the 80's..............*​


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow.  Let me shake the cranium and see what falls out....


 Wearing loads of black rubber bracelets. 
 Swatch watches.  I loved my Keith Haring swatch. 
 Wham! 
 My asymetrical hair cut that was razored in the back 
 Going to see a concert where the Beastie Boys opened for Madonna.  I still have the Beastie Boys tee. 
 Learning to drive 
 _The Cosby Show _and _Growing Pains_ 
 Mini skirts 
 My first job 
 Losing my virginity 
 Wearing red lipstick in high school 

The eighties were such a fugly decade.


----------



## Enkuli (Feb 8, 2008)

I was kind of eveningstar of my family and my sister and I have 10 yer age difference when my brother is 15 years older. They lived their youth in late 80's when I just rolled aroun on the floor sayin boogah. But I do still have some memories from the time I was like 4 or 5. My sister had this horrible huge hair and my brother had almos similas hair. They could have been twins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They both had huge clothes and I'm so lucky to have some grazy old photos from that. They look so stupid and I'm so happy that 90's fashion wasn't so bad. Well let the years pas and on someday my kids are going to make fun on 90' clothes


----------



## sinergy (Feb 8, 2008)

I remember Jem and the Holograms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my fave cartoon of all time next to She Ra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Aqua Net and Rave Hairspray, Dont Worry be Happy Tee shirts, The Princess Bride, The Goonies...Simon says, Rubicks cube...the list goes on and on...=)


----------



## d n d (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm sure I am going to repeat some things but this is what I remember:

*Fashion*
Parachute Pants
The leather pants with all the zippers on them
The "Micheal Jackson" jackets with zippers all over
The MC Hammer phase, Mc Hammer pants 
The Gumby Hair cut with big blonde highlights in the front
Spandex pants and shorts with the big fluorescent detailing
People wearing the tank top with the ripped t-shirt over it
ripped jeans
leg warmers
The tights with the lace at the bottom
doubling up socks to match your outfit
rediculously loud shirts with crazy patterns
British Knight shoes
Those black shiny shoes with the metal tip that everyone wore with their MC Hammer Pants. *lol*
People wearing shower caps in public to preserve their hairdo
Frosted jeans
Friendship bracelets ( I loved making those!)
friendship necklaces where you gave someone the key part of the necklace and you kept the heart
jelly bracelets
Big teased bangs with lots of hairspray
Stirrup pants
Door knocker earrings

*Other:*
Garbage Pail kids (they still have those ya know!)
Malibu Barbie and her friend Tropical Mico
Gem and the Holograms
Muppet Babies cartoon
Brat Pack movies
Who's the Boss tv show
My Two Dads tv show
Judy Bloom books


I'd could go on and on......


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2008)

Tinkerbell cosmetics!!!!!!!!!!!!! with the peel off nail polish!!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm, let's see...I was overseas at a boarding school so trends there may not reflect what was here in the U.S. but I can remember:

Fashion:
High-top Reeboks w/ legwarmers
plenty of rubber and plastic bracelets/bangles
teased up to there hair (Aquanet anyone? lol)
Members Only jackets (had several, including a reversible pink/teal one)
Folded up shirt sleeves and tight jeans
Jelly sandals
fingerless gloves
woven ribbon barrettes 
Sweet Honesty perfume from Avon

Colors! Everything was colored: brights, pastels, neon, black...

Music: Def Leppard, Journey, Air Supply, The Cure, Tears for Fears, Madonna, Cyndi Lauper, Blondie, Erasure, Depeche Mode, Duran Duran, Billy Idol, The Go-Go's, etc....I can go on forever... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 80's music!!!
Cassette tapes!!!! lol....Anybody remember the Walkman?

TV Shows: Silver Spoon, ALF, Dukes of Hazzard, ChiPs, Greatest American Hero (love the theme song! "Believe or not, I'm wallking on air..."), The Love Boat, Fantasy Island, MacGyver (My absolute fave show!) and Who's the Boss?

Toys: Rainbow Brite, Care Bears, Poochie

Cartoons: He-Man, She-Ra, Voltron, Voltes V, GI Joe, Thundercats (also another fave!), original Transformers, Jem and the Holograms, original Scooby-Doo


----------



## vandael (Jun 18, 2008)

- adventures of the gummi bears (they lived in friggin' trees! LOL)
- reading rainbow
- kangaROOS with the dope ass pockets (i bought a pair when they made a comeback a few years back)
- bob ross gettin' his paint on
- permed bangs (i had them in kindergarten. LOL)
- HUNGRY HUNGRY HIPPOS!
- back to the future and the de lorean
- playing ms. pac man
- ch-ch-ch-chia! chia pets!
- the karate kid (ralph macchio was cuuuuuute)
- learning to ride on my brother's hand-me-down he-man bike
- friendship bracelets
- chicken mcnuggets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- the police academy (esp. the guy that made sound effects)


----------



## panther27 (Jun 18, 2008)

^^I totally remenber all of that!And reading rainbow-I loved that shoe.I still love Journey to this day.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Wow.  Let me shake the cranium and see what falls out....


 Wearing loads of black rubber bracelets. 
 Swatch watches.  I loved my Keith Haring swatch. 
 Wham! 
 *My asymetrical hair cut that was razored in the back* 
 Going to see a concert where the Beastie Boys opened for Madonna.  I still have the Beastie Boys tee. 
 Learning to drive 
 The Cosby Show and Growing Pains 
 Mini skirts 
 My first job 
 Losing my virginity 
 Wearing red lipstick in high school 

The eighties were such a fugly decade._

 
Ha ha!  I had that haircut, it looked like a big triangle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually was at a discount store the other day and saw a bottle of Agree shampoo.  Does anyone remember that? It made me think about all the beauty products I was obsessed with back then! Impulse body sprays, Mink Hairspray, Jovan Musk, Baby Soft, and those lipsticks that were bright green or orange in the tube, but would "magically turn into your best color" when applied.  They were a bitch to get off and always turned bright fuchsia  on me! Also...Primo, Colors De Benneton, Liz Claiborne in the triangle shaped bottle, and who can forget Poison! My neighbor bathed in it.


----------



## frocher (Jun 19, 2008)

.........


----------



## kobri (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG I love reading this thread. The 80s were a great time to be a kid we had the best toys the bomb cartoons and we were too young to care tht everything was soooo fugly! I was born in 78 and some of the girls I used to work with used to have competitions to see who could remember the most things from the 80s. these random words but they bring back such vivid memories
 Charmkins, Cabbage Patch Kids, Polly pocket, Popples, Snorks, Smurfs, Heman/She Ra (my friend had like every single she ra) transformers, my little ponies, spiral perms, wanting to be Samantha Micelli ( I had Allyssa Milano's Teen Steam video- still might somewhere) Samantha Fox, madonna, Michael Jackson, Bruce Springsteen, Huey Lewis and the News, Bon Jovi, Acid wash,  Super High top converse that flipped down to reveal a different colour inside, Paula Abdul sneakers, LA Gear, stirrup pants with high heels, side pony tails (I had the BEST crimped hair ever) rat tails- Jordan Knight had one they had to be cool right?, The Huggabunch movie, TGIF, Astro boy, Sharon Lois and Bram, Jelly braclets, jelly shoes, everything neon, short socks with lace on the edges, tennis socks with the pompoms, flashdance (I saw it last weekend and was like omg you let me watch this?) leg warmers, slouch socks, Cosby Show, One shoulder showing in those tops with the huge necklines, punky brewster, small wonder, mr belvedere, alf, the A team, charles in Charge (man I loved Scott Baio, Wierd Science, Ghostbusters, learning Axel F from beverly Hills Cop, Rollerskating to Tiffany songs, I could go on for days


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 20, 2008)

I loved my Jem & The Holograms dolls but the Barbie clothes never fit her because she was a tad bigger


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 23, 2008)

*****


----------

